# Dos y media / catorce treinta (reloj de 24 horas)



## jsage

Yo sé que es común usar la hora militar (de 24 horas) en los horarios escritos, por ejemplo un horario del tren.  Pero si estoy escribiendo un ensayo, ¿debo usar el reloj de 12 o de 24 horas?

Por ejemplo:

_Hoy hice un viaje de Sevilla a Madrid.  Tomé el tren que salió a las dos y media de la tarde..._

o

_Hoy hice un viaje de Sevilla a Madrid.  Tomé el tren que salió a las catorce y media...
_
Y cuando estoy hablando, ¿cuál es la forma correcta?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:

Catorce y media, no*. O bien catorce (y) treinta (muy infrecuente en mi país), o bien dos y media.

Saludos

*Por lo menos no en mi país. Me he llevado tantas sorpresas en WR, que no sería de extrañar que en algún lugar sea un uso admitido... Mejor espera por los comentarios de los compañeros de España.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

En mi opinión, no existe _una_ _forma correcta_, y todo depende de los gustos personales. Yo prefiero usar el formato de 24 horas, pero sin mezclarlo con lo antiguo: _las catorce treinta_. Es lo que terminará por prevalecer cuando desaparezcan los relojes analógicos con diales de 12 horas. Y además desararece la ambigüedad de _las 12 y cuarto de la mañana_, que es un contrasentido porque la mañana se acabó a las 12. Como dato adicional: mi hijo de 37 años nunca ha usado las horas _de la mañana_ y _de la tarde_, ni los cuartos y medias horas. Aprendió la hora en relojes digitales...


----------



## Amapolas

El formato de 24 evita ambigüedades. Por eso es habitual usarlo para dar citas (La reunión con el contador es a las 14.30) o para los horarios de los trenes, por ejemplo (el tren de las 14.30). 
Pero en el habla cotidiana es más común el formato de 12 horas. Hoy quedé con mis amigas para juntarnos a tomar mate mañana a las cuatro y media.


----------



## Aviador

jsage said:


> Yo sé que es común usar la hora militar (de 24 horas) […]


En  castellano no se llama _hora militar_, sino formato de 24 horas. Me parece que es sólo en inglés que se relaciona el formato de 24 horas con lo militar. Fuera del mundo angloparlante, el formato de 24 horas es de uso común en muchos ámbitos, no sólo el militar.


----------



## EddieZumac

De acuerdo con Oldy Nuts.
Pero hay que considerar lo siguiente:
En el formato de 24 horas (00:00 a 23:59), no hay tal hora como las 12:00 de la medianoche. Solo hay las 12:00 del mediodía. La medianoche en realidad es las 00:00 horas.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

EddieZumac said:


> De acuerdo con Oldy Nuts.
> Pero hay que considerar lo siguiente:
> En el formato de 24 horas (00:00 a 23:59), no hay tal hora como las 12:00 de la medianoche. Solo hay las 12:00 del mediodía. La medianoche en realidad es las 00:00 horas.



Las 24:00 horas de un día son coincidentes con las 0:00 del siguiente.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

El reloj digital –al menos el que yo llevo puesto– permite un formato u otro. En la modalidad "12" añade, para evitar confusiones, _*am *_o _*pm *_a los dígitos de la hora según lo que proceda.



Amapolas said:


> El formato de 24 evita ambigüedades. Por eso es habitual usarlo para dar citas (La reunión con el contador es a las 14.30) o para los horarios de los trenes, por ejemplo (el tren de las 14.30).
> Pero en el habla cotidiana es más común el formato de 12 horas. Hoy quedé con mis amigas para juntarnos a tomar mate mañana a las cuatro y media.



Totalmente de acuerdo, Amapolas. En el ejemplo del mate no sería necesario especificar el tramo del día  al que corresponde (salvo circunstancias especiales), pero se pueden dar  otros casos (por ejemplo, una entrevista a las 8) en los que sí es conveniente ser más preciso. En España no añadiríamos _am _o _pm _a la hora, como hace mi magnífico reloj , sino que diríamos claramente "de la mañana" o "de la tarde".



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Buenas:
> 
> Catorce y media, no*. O bien catorce (y) treinta (muy infrecuente en mi país), o bien dos y media.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *Por lo menos no en mi país. Me he llevado tantas sorpresas en WR, que no sería de extrañar que en algún lugar sea un uso admitido... Mejor espera por los comentarios de los compañeros de España.



Aquí tenemos la misma costumbre, Adolfo: ni _cuartos _ni _medias _en el formato "24". 

Saludos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lampiste said:


> Hola:
> 
> El reloj digital –al menos el que yo llevo puesto– permite un formato u otro. En la modalidad "12" añade, para evitar confusiones, _*am *_o _*pm *_a los dígitos de la hora según lo que proceda.
> ...




Pues, como no uso mayormente el formato de 12 horas, a mí siempre me confunde oir "las doce y media am/de la mañana" (que en realidad es una hora del principio de la tarde) o "las doce y media pm", que no es "pasado el mediodía" sino que "pasada la medianoche".


----------



## Lurrezko

Aquí no tenemos ese problema, Oldy. La tarde no llega hasta que comemos, y comemos a las dos. Aún así, solemos decir _las doce y media del mediodía._

Un saludo


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lurrezko said:


> Aquí no tenemos ese problema, Oldy. La tarde no llega hasta que comemos, y comemos a las dos. Aún así, solemos decir _las doce y media del mediodía._
> 
> Un saludo



¿O sea que para ustedes las 13.00 horas es la una _de la mañana_?


----------



## lospazio

Oldy Nuts said:


> Y además desaparece la ambigüedad de _las 12 y cuarto de la mañana_, que es un contrasentido porque la mañana se acabó a las 12.


 Por aquí no existe ese problema. Simplemente se dice _las doce del mediodía_.


----------



## Jonno

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿O sea que para ustedes las 13.00 horas es la una de la mañana?




No, del mediodía.


----------



## Lampiste

Oldy Nuts said:


> Pues, como no uso mayormente el formato de 12 horas, a mí siempre me confunde oir "las doce y media am/de la mañana" (que en realidad es una hora del principio de la tarde) o "las doce y media pm", que no es "pasado el mediodía" sino que "pasada la medianoche".



Precisamente el ejemplo que has puesto, *Oldy*, no admite ninguna duda, puesto que si el reloj en formato "12" indica 12:30, forzosamente ha de referirse a las doce y media del día. Doce horas más tarde, ya sin luz del sol, el reloj señalará las 0:30 _sidiosquiere_. 



> _Última modificación hecha por:* Lurrezko*; Hoy a las 15:19 . __*Motivo: *__Tilde _



A que ha sido en la palabra "aún", ¿eehh? 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Ludaico

En España, el mediodía es un término no muy preciso. Por ejemplo: el aperitivo siempre se toma al mediodía, aunque esto suceda a las trece y cuarenta. El comer (almuerzo o comida principal del día) siempre se realiza a la tarde, aunque sea a las doce y cincuenta. Había un término, ya en desuso acá, pero con vigor en América, cual es el de la "hora vermú" (la del aperitivo). Así, en los tiempos en que la diversión estaba en los cines y teatros, se decía "sesión vermú" para referirse a una función (cinematográfica, teatral, circense, etc.) que empezaba a una hora anterior a la de comer, pero que bien podía ser la  de las trece treinta de la tarde (por la tarde, sí, pero a la hora del aperitivo, la de tomar el vermú.)
Saludos.


----------



## EddieZumac

Oldy Nuts said:


> Las 24:00 horas de un día son coincidentes con las 0:00 del siguiente.


Según el estandar ISO 8601, tienes razón. Pero, siendo programador de computadoras, nunca he visto un caso de que se use 24:00 como la primer hora de un día nuevo. Tampoco he visto ningún reloj digital que use 24:00.


----------



## swift

Sobre el tema del mediodía y de la medianoche se ha hablado largo y tendido en este foro:

mediodía/medianoche (las doce) 
a la una del mediodía


----------



## oa2169

Aviador said:


> En  castellano no se llama _hora militar_, sino formato de 24 horas. Me parece que es sólo en inglés que se relaciona el formato de 24 horas con lo militar. Fuera del mundo angloparlante, el formato de 24 horas es de uso común en muchos ámbitos, no sólo el militar.



Sí que hay hora militar. Mira aquí.

Abrazos.


----------



## lospazio

oa2169 said:


> Sí que hay hora militar. Mira aquí.
> 
> Abrazos.



Ese sitio es la versión en español de uno de origen angloparlante. Y lo de _hora militar _es, en mi opinión, simplemente una mala traducción. 

No puedo afirmar que sea así en todo el mundo hispanoparlante, pero, al menos en la Argentina, la expresión _hora militar _no se usa. Como dijeron más arriba, el uso del formato de 24 horas está muy extendido y excede, por mucho, el ámbito militar.


----------



## swift

oa2169 said:


> Sí que hay hora militar. Mira aquí.


Para evitar confundir a los usuarios del foro:


Aviador said:


> Espero que sea una broma, Vampi.
> Cosas como "las dos mil trescientas" son un invento de los "traductores"  de los doblajes para televisión. Se trata de un calco, una mala  traducción, de la forma en que se dice la hora en el formato de 24 horas  en Estados Unidos: _twenty-three hundred_. En ese país se usa  este formato prácticamente sólo en el ámbito militar y en algunos pocos  otros, como la aviación, en que la ambigüedad es inadmisible. De ahí el  nombre que ellos le dan.
> ¿Saben ustedes a ciencia cierta si los militares de sus países  hispanohablantes dicen la hora realmente así? Por lo menos en Chile, no;  aunque no soy militar, sé que no lo hacen.


Viene de este hilo: *am - a.m.*

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Jonno said:


> No, del mediodía.



¿La una del mediodía? ¿Y las 13:30 son la una y media del mediodía?


----------



## Lurrezko

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿La una del mediodía? ¿Y las 13:30 son la una y media del mediodía?



Así es en mi uso, Oldy. El mediodía es una franja que va desde las 12, más o menos, hasta la hora de comer.

Un saludo


----------



## Oldy Nuts

EddieZumac said:


> Según el estandar ISO 8601, tienes razón. Pero, siendo programador de computadoras, nunca he visto un caso de que se use 24:00 como la primer hora de un día nuevo. Tampoco he visto ningún reloj digital que use 24:00.



Claro, sería absurdo que un reloj digital diera las 24:00; como hay que elegir entre las 24:00 del día que termina y las 0:00 del que empieza, lo lógico es que pase de las 23:59 a las 0:00. No ocurre lo mismo, sin embargo, con los relojes analógicos con un dial de 12 horas. Éstos marcan las 12:30 tanto a las 0:30 (media hora después de la medianoche) como a las 12:30 (media hora después del mediodía). Y no tienen ninguna indicación que permita saber de cuál de las dos horas se trata.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

lospazio said:


> Ese sitio es la versión en español de uno de origen angloparlante. Y lo de _hora militar _es, en mi opinión, simplemente una mala traducción.
> 
> No puedo afirmar que sea así en todo el mundo hispanoparlante, pero, al menos en la Argentina, la expresión _hora militar _no se usa. Como dijeron más arriba, el uso del formato de 24 horas está muy extendido y excede, por mucho, el ámbito militar.



Además, la llamada "hora militar" que usan en los EEUU se escribe sin separación entre las horas y los minutos. En cambio, en el formato de 24 horas. las horas se separan de los minutos por un punto o por los dos puntos.


----------



## Ludaico

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿La una del mediodía? ¿Y las 13:30 son la una y media del mediodía?



Dentro de unos pocos días, en España será realmente el mediodía solar cuando nuestros relojes no solares marquen las catorce horas. De casi siempre tuvimos aquí la hora oficial adelantada en una hora a la natural. Desde hace unos años, durante las estaciones de primavera y de verano, los relojes no solares van adelantados, con respecto al Sol, otra hora más; es decir, dos horas. Por ello, ha de entenderse el concepto tan elástico que tenemos del mediodía. (A los extranjeros les "choca" el hecho de que a veces se nos hagan en verano las dos y media de la tarde, o más, "estemos de cañas" en algún bar y... ni pensemos aún en recogernos para comer -almorzar-.) Si somos conscientes de que las tres de la tarde, en realidad, es la una del mediodía, aquello es fácilmente entendible. ¡Comer al mediodía! ¡Nunca, jamás! (Creo que el _lunch_ sí se realiza a esas tempranas horas, pero eso es otro tema.)


----------



## EddieZumac

Oldy Nuts said:


> Claro, sería absurdo que un reloj digital diera las 24:00; como hay que elegir entre las 24:00 del día que termina y las 0:00 del que empieza, lo lógico es que pase de las 23:59 a las 0:00. No ocurre lo mismo, sin embargo, con los relojes analógicos con un dial de 12 horas. Éstos marcan las 12:30 tanto a las 0:30 (media hora después de la medianoche) como a las 12:30 (media hora después del mediodía). Y no tienen ninguna indicación que permita saber de cuál de las dos horas se trata.


Es posible que algunos de estos relojes analógicos tengan un pequeño indicador de AM o PM para aclaración.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

EddieZumac said:


> Es posible que algunos de estos relojes analógicos tengan un pequeño indicador de AM o PM para aclaración.



Claro que es posible, pero nunca he visto uno.


----------



## lospazio

Oldy Nuts said:


> Claro que es posible, pero nunca he visto uno.



Yo, por el contrario, nunca he visto uno que no lo tuviera.


----------



## Jonno

Hay relojes analógicos que no tienen nada más que cuatro horas marcadas y dos manecillas, otros tienen una pequeña circunferencia dividida en 24 horas y una manecilla que indica la hora, otros compaginan las manecillas con un reloj digital de 24 horas... hay infinidad de formas.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

lospazio said:


> Yo, por el contrario, nunca he visto uno que no lo tuviera.



Curioso. Aquí hay más de uno:

http://www.google.cl/search?q=reloj...K49gS1pYCIAQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1088&bih=890


----------



## swift

Buenos dias jsage:

Tu consulta se compone de dos preguntas relacionadas:





jsage said:


> Pero si estoy escribiendo un ensayo, ¿debo usar el reloj de 12 o de 24 horas?



¿Qué es lo que debemos entender por 'ensayo'? En español, el ensayo es un género literario, aquel en el que un autor expone sus ideas, argumenta, critica, analiza, evalúa, sintetiza. ¿En qué parte del ensayo aparece ese pasaje que planteaste en tu primer mensaje? Te lo pregunto porque dicho pasaje parece más bien pertenecer a algún género narrativo.

Si en lugar de un ensayo lo que estás escribiendo fuera un cuento o una novela, la elección entre un formato o el otro debe permanecer coherente con las características del personaje a quien pertenecen esas palabras. En cambio, si se trata de una anécdota inserta dentro del flujo discursivo de un ensayo, puedes optar por cualquiera de los dos formatos pero prestando atención al detalle que señaló Adolfo:





Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Catorce y media, no*. O bien catorce (y) treinta (muy infrecuente en mi país), o bien dos y media.



La segunda parte de tu consulta:


> Y cuando estoy hablando, ¿cuál es la forma correcta?


En la oralidad, las dos formas de enunciarlo que planteaste en tu primer mensaje son correctas.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## lospazio

Oldy Nuts said:


> Curioso. Aquí hay más de uno:
> 
> http://www.google.cl/search?q=reloj...K49gS1pYCIAQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1088&bih=890



Perdón, leí descuidadamente y creí que hablaban de un reloj digital.


----------



## UVIA2.0

En el sistema horario de 24 horas, ¿cómo se dice el 00: 00, o 00: 30?
¿Es correcto cero y media? o ¿hay otros formas de expresarlo?


----------



## blasita

Hola, Uvia:

"Las doce y media de la noche". En todo caso, posible en algunos contextos: "las cero treinta", no "las cero y media".

Un saludo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

UVIA2.0 said:


> En el sistema horario de 24 horas, ¿cómo se dice el 00: 00, o 00: 30?
> ¿Es correcto cero y media? o ¿hay otros formas de expresarlo?



serian las 24 y media, ya que luego de las 24:59 viene la 01:00 a.m.


----------



## blasita

ROSANGELUS said:


> serian las 24 y media, ya que luego de las 24:59 viene la 01:00 a.m.


Hola, Rosangelus. ¿Se usa así en Venezuela entonces? Creo que lo normal es que el número 0 corresponda a las 12 de la noche; nunca había oído ni visto las 24 (y media/cincuenta y nueve, etc.). Un saludo.

Por cierto, se me ha olvidado dar la bienvenida al foro a Uvia.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Buenas tardes.
Le doy la bienvenida a UVIA.
En mi ámbito, soy marino, se diría las cero horas 30 minutos. Nunca las 24:59 ya que eso implica decir que el día tiene más de 24 horas.
En el ámbito civil se dice las doce y media de la noche.

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

blasita said:


> Hola, Rosangelus. ¿Se usa así en Venezuela entonces? Creo que lo normal es que el número 0 corresponda a las 12 de la noche; nunca había oído ni visto las 24 (y media/cincuenta y nueve, etc.). Un saludo.
> 
> Por cierto, se me ha olvidado dar la bienvenida al foro a Uvia.



No; no Blasita... no lo he escuchado, solo se me ocurrió que podia ser así.

Paco, tu palabra vaya por delante ...


----------



## blasita

Ah, vale, gracias por tu respuesta. Pues no, no me parece correcto. Tampoco combinar "cero" con "media".


----------



## Antonella V

UVIA2.0 said:


> En el sistema horario de 24 horas, ¿cómo se dice el 00: 00, o 00: 30?
> ¿Es correcto cero y media? o ¿hay otros formas de expresarlo?




Me parece que 0.00 h se puede decir _cero horas_, _medianoche _ o _doce de la noche_. No me parece adecuado decir _cero y media_, sino _cero horas y treinta minutos_ o _ cero treinta_. Puedes ver algunos detalles que menciona el DPD aquí


Saludos.


----------

